# Anyone have a Drago daughter?



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm still researching breeders for my next GSD purchase. It will be a female. I'm hoping to find a GOOD female. Not a top sport. Not worried about scoring points. I want a "real" female. GOOD females are hard to find and I'm trying to narrow it down. There is a lot of information on the males and what they are producing, but I haven't found anything in regards to females. Information isn't out there. Or,I haven't looked in the right place. I heard that Drago produces very nice females. I've heard that Drago produces some very good females. Can anyone confirm this? 

I found another kennel I like. Norris K9. Has some good dogs. Then there is Zybnek Divis with Aritar Bastet. Also Mike Williams with Alte Baum kennels. Then Bill Kulla K9 so
1) Norris K9
2) Van Den Heuvel Kennels (Drago located there) 
3) Alte Baum Kennels (Mike Williams) 
4 Aritar Bastet (Zbynek Divis, different country) 
5) forum member I'm in contact with about future litters. 

I'm sure any of these kennels would suit me. Not easy picking a female puppy and hoping she turns out to be a GOOD female, solid nerves, workability, hard grips/bites. Etc etc. Work the sleeve, bite suit, hidden sleeve, muzzle work. If she turns out to be a great female, I wouldn't mind maybe having 1-2 litters from her...That's thinking way ahead though.... 

Anyways, opinions on the these kennels.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have two out of different females. 
Here is some info on them from previous threads:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/444882-pack-update-pic-heavy.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...7-drago-vom-patriot-breeding.html#post4617177

Let me know if there are any further questions!
Definitely fun girls - but lot of work and they MUST be worked. Sleeper drive - really become live wires at 8-9mo


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> ...


Oh hi! Just saying it's nice to see you C: 

Wish you'd post more


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

So nice to see you too!! 

Wish I could post more too


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I know of a 9 month old all black female in Germany- very high drives per the kennel owner.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Decisions decisions.,.....


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You mentioned that you wanted a civil "real" female out of Drago. 
Drago produces a lot of prey, pups are vocal, have extreme drive - make sure to find a knowledgeable breeder that can match you to a more civil female out of a breeding right for your needs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> You mentioned that you wanted a civil "real" female out of Drago.
> Drago produces a lot of prey, pups are vocal, have extreme drive - make sure to find a knowledgeable breeder that can match you to a more civil female out of a breeding right for your needs.


This. I know the Drago offspring that I have seen offer extreme prey.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Agree Alexis - I hesitate throw around prey monster, but this is what I've seen in a few youngsters. Maybe they will mature - too early to tell. 

My girls do have defense, but still very very high prey that has to be channeled properly. With improper handling or helper work, they would have issues balancing properly


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Agree Alexis - I hesitate throw around prey monster, but this is what I've seen in a few youngsters. Maybe they will mature - too early to tell.
> 
> My girls do have defense, but still very very high prey that has to be channeled properly. With improper handling or helper work, they would have issues balancing properly


How do they compare to Maligators? :wild:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have seen a couple that would rival a good Mal lol 

My Xochi is absolutely nuts - will completely lose her head over a target if not channeled properly. It's easy for over the top drive to get away from you so we keep Xochi centered and focused so not to reward her nuttiness. A lot of Mali traits in her

Bear is now getting into that stage where her drives are blossoming. Nonstop and always ready to go, but she is able to live in the home and exist with other dogs. She is the more "balanced" of the two genetically 

Both girls would work all day if you let them! No destructive natures though - thank the stars!


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you guys referring to Drago vom Patriot or Drago Eqidius? I'm talking about Drago Eqidius. Sorry if I confused anyone. 

Also a litter from Norbo Ben Ju is being planned. 

If it's extreme prey drive and not balanced, that isn't what I'm after. I want a female with good prey drive, but not extreme. I'm also after a female that has good defense and fight drive.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> Are you guys referring to Drago vom Patriot or Drago Eqidius? I'm talking about Drago Eqidius. Sorry if I confused anyone.
> 
> Also a litter from Norbo Ben Ju is being planned.
> 
> If it's extreme prey drive and not balanced, that isn't what I'm after. I want a female with good prey drive, but not extreme. I'm also after a female that has good defense and fight drive.


I was referring to Drago vom Patriot. I don't know any Drago Equidis offspring in my area.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> I was referring to Drago vom Patriot. I don't know any Drago Equidis offspring in my area.


Thanks. Making sure I wasn't missing something. I don't have anything set in stone. I like both Drago Eqidius and Norbo Ben Ju. The females they are being paired with looks good also. I'm not going to purchase until early 2015. Trying to find a litter I want to go with


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we were all thinking Drago v Patriot. 

I too was referring to D v P daughters


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

VanDenHuevel would be the way to go as far as asking about Drago daughters. They should have records of who he was bred to and you can ask those breeders how he's producing and what is upcoming with his progeny. Transparency is key, most stud owners should be happy to provide info about the breedings they've done.
I wish the PDB still listed progeny of the dogs(unless I'm missing that)


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jmoore728 said:


> I'm also after a female that has good defense and fight drive.


Go with jipono/alpine k9


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

simba405 said:


> Go with jipono/alpine k9


I've heard a lot of great things about Hans. Besides one crazy lady that caused him a ton of headaches a few years ago. I read the whole PDB post. She was a scammer and it didn't work out for her well.....Hans cleared it up and everyone decided this lady had a few screws loose. I was just on their website. Hans has a larger kennel, which creates even more trouble for me finding which future litter would fit my needs. I will shoot him an email. 

I'm still waiting on a GSD forum member to fix me up....I keep bugging her. Haha. She has some future litters planned, and she knows exactly what I'm wanting. Still have her at the top of the list. I plan to purchase around Feb 2015.... I wish I got paid by the hour researching all these kennels/bloodlines. Mind boggling. How you guys and girl decide on breeders, amazes me. SO many breeders. 

Main thing is finding a breeder/kennel I can trust. A lot of "crooks" out there these days. I learned the hard way on the first GSD I ever purchased. Seems like there is a lot of kennels with good bloodlines. Which ones do I call BS on? Haha. I'm just venting. I'll shut up now....


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

If you look to the left when you're on a dog's page on PDB it lists progeny, pictures, etc that used to be posted below the dog's name.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish the PDB still listed progeny of the dogs(unless I'm missing that) 

------- they do , look at the panel on the left hand side . 


Frontpage
German Shepherd Dog
<LI class=active>Pedigrees 

*Carmspack Sumo * 
 Reverse Pedigree 
Full page interactive 
Simple pedigree chart 
Long Pedigrees 
Siblings 
Progeny

 etc etc . 

Drago Eqidius V Drago Eqidius

thumbs up !


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they do list progeny over on the left side......Drago Eqidius is mostly WGR and typical high prey working lines....

Lee


----------



## scfang (Dec 19, 2013)

Drago produces some really nice dogs, I think he is one of the best Nash's sons. Drago has a few famous daughters (in sport): 

Geischa Eqidius - 1st WUSV Univesalsieger 2011, 2nd WUSV Universalsieger 2012, 3rd WUSV 2012, 2nd WUSV Universalsieger 2014. 

Original Maly Lumpik, 1st in 2014 Slovakia Championship and will represent Slovakia in this year WUSV.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

scfang , that Drago is Drago Eqidius .

I believe people are asking about Drago Patriot.
can be confusing .


----------



## scfang (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Carmen, I thought thread starter is asking about Drago Eqidius?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry , so it is , Eqidius , made clear on page two.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a male puppy from **** Eqidius and Bomba von Sramek. Feel free to send me a pm and I can answer any questions you might have .


----------

